# Paulaner Oktoberfest Review



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

This is my first beer review. I couldn't tell if there is a desired format or not so I am just going to wing it.

The beer I am reviewing is Pauaner Oktoberfest. This was sent to me in the Noobie Sampler Trade by Joshbhs. In the box with the can of beer was a huge Paulaner mug so I figured that I should pour the beer into that.

First impression? This stuff is forming a thick head that is slow to subside. I waited a while to let it go down and took the opportunity to get a good sniff of what I was going to drink. Smelled a little bit like baked goods with some barley mixed in. I like this smell. The appearance is a really deep golden color. This is nice too.

I take my first drink and I am impressed with the taste. At first glance I thought it might be a lighter beer with a lager type profile but this stuff has some really good flavor. Not too strong but maybe just a touch sweet with a lot of barley over the top. It is not hoppy, which I like, and has no off tastes or bad aftertastes. Overall I would rate this beer highly.

Flavor: 44/50
Aroma: 35/40 
Appearance: 8/10
Overall: 89/100


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Hard to beat a good Oktoberfest beer, sadly it seems most US brewers seem to throw together some ingredients and slap a label on the bottle that says Oktoberfest and smile as people buy the lifeless brew. Not so with a nicely crafted German Oktoberfest...good review and pics.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed the beer! Im moving from germany in 5 days back to the USA, Man am I going to miss the beer here. I tried to send back a rack in my househol shipmeny but the movers wouldnt let me lol. Hopefully beer has evolved since ive left.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> Glad you enjoyed the beer! Im moving from germany in 5 days back to the USA, Man am I going to miss the beer here. I tried to send back a rack in my househol shipmeny but the movers wouldnt let me lol. Hopefully beer has evolved since ive left.


How long have you been gone?


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> How long have you been gone?


 it would be 4 years in dec


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> it would be 4 years in dec


That's a long stay, welcome back when you get here. Better beer is on a fast and furious pace in the States. However, we haven't really done much with lagers. As I said, the Oktoberfest name is abused by most micro's. However, there are getting to be some solid Bavarian hefes, dunkels, and bocks. Get your palette ready for some serious hops if you come out west.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

IM actually moving to cali, any recommendations..... castaweb- I know you live in oregon Ive had the dead guy ale ( rogue ) and really enjoyed that. Do you have any reccomendations as well?


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> IM actually moving to cali, any recommendations..... castaweb- I know you live in oregon Ive had the dead guy ale ( rogue ) and really enjoyed that. Do you have any reccomendations as well?


There's so much good beer going on just drink your silly heart away...just don't expect German beer. Russian River, Anderson Valley, Sierra Nevada, Stone, Lost Coast, North Coast, Bear Republic, Port Brewing (Lost Abbey) Firestone Walker, Lagunitas, and Green Flash are all great Cali breweries off the top of my head...and those are the ones that are available in WA so there are probably a ton more smaller ones I've never heard of.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> There's so much good beer going on just drink your silly heart away...just don't expect German beer. Russian River, Anderson Valley, Sierra Nevada, Stone, Lost Coast, North Coast, Bear Republic, Port Brewing (Lost Abbey) Firestone Walker, Lagunitas, and Green Flash are all great Cali breweries off the top of my head...and those are the ones that are available in WA so there are probably a ton more smaller ones I've never heard of.


thank god... at least I wont have to drink bud or miller!


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> There's so much good beer going on just drink your silly heart away...just don't expect German beer. Russian River, Anderson Valley, Sierra Nevada, Stone, Lost Coast, North Coast, Bear Republic, Port Brewing (Lost Abbey) Firestone Walker, Lagunitas, and Green Flash are all great Cali breweries off the top of my head...and those are the ones that are available in WA so there are probably a ton more smaller ones I've never heard of.


I'm in CA right now, and all of these breweries are top notch. There's some seriously good brews coming out of the west coast right now. I know the east coast does it's thing too, but I've been so preoccupied with CA and OR brews that I haven't had to look much further than that. Although what beeralchemist says about american versions of german styles is true, it's really easy to find a lot of German beers in the states. Spaten, Schlenkerla, Paulaner, Pinkus, Ayinger, Hopf, and so many more are ones I commonly bring home, so you should feel right at home back in the US


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Glad to hear it, but im even more stoked matt enjoyed the beer!


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> Glad to hear it, but im even more stoked matt enjoyed the beer!


Hell yes I enjoyed the beer. It was really good.

I am certain that I don't have the refined palate of the Beer Alchemist but I totally agree with him about us not even being close to the Germans with beers like this and lagers etc..... Seems like we would rather put in chili peppers and bananas then get very good at the basics sometimes.

That being said, there are some really great beers out there. I think almost all the Rogue stuff is really good. Russian River and Sierra Nevada are great and I am sure there is tons more. It will be a fun exploration for you my friend.

Thanks again for the beer.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

castaweb said:


> Hell yes I enjoyed the beer. It was really good.
> 
> I am certain that I don't have the refined palate of the Beer Alchemist but I totally agree with him about us not even being close to the Germans with beers like this and lagers etc..... Seems like we would rather put in chili peppers and bananas then get very good at the basics sometimes.
> 
> ...


In germany there is something called the " beer purity law" it states that beer can only be made with water, malt , hops and yeast. that is it, nothing more nothing less. Its been around for 100's of years. Still, I cannon wait to try some new beers!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> In germany there is something called the " beer purity law" it states that beer can only be made with water, malt , hops and yeast. that is it, nothing more nothing less. Its been around for 100's of years. Still, I cannon wait to try some new beers!


Reinheitsgebot

I would seriously have to question Matts tastes if he didn't like the Paulaner and say if he didn't he may as well give up on cigars and just buy cigarettes. That is an awesome shipment, especially with the appropriate glassware.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> *Reinheitsgebot*
> 
> I would seriously have to question Matts tastes if he didn't like the Paulaner and say if he didn't he may as well give up on cigars and just buy cigarettes. That is an awesome shipment, especially with the appropriate glassware.


so you have heard of it then, I want to get into home brewing I tried a few small batches over here with stuff I ordered on the internet but wasnt happy with it. I want to goto an actual store for homrbrewers and talk to people and learn. I wish I spoke better german so I could have went to the german brewmaster schools they have here. 
Ive been to oktoberfest 3 years now and have to say paulaner is one of the best there. augustiner is the local favorite which I like but pualaner is the best of the mass produced bands. My favoriter is a brand called *hacker-pschorr* which I have never seen in the states.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That suck I read a whole Oktoberfest thread and saw no cleavage. man


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> That suck I read a whole Oktoberfest thread and saw no cleavage. man


sorry, I totally should have remembered that, so Ill spare you the only cleavage on my laptop ( the wife, and yes she bought a dirndl but not for you to see lol ), and I found some just for you!


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> so you have heard of it then, I want to get into home brewing I tried a few small batches over here with stuff I ordered on the internet but wasnt happy with it. I want to goto an actual store for homrbrewers and talk to people and learn. I wish I spoke better german so I could have went to the german brewmaster schools they have here.
> Ive been to oktoberfest 3 years now and have to say paulaner is one of the best there. augustiner is the local favorite which I like but pualaner is the best of the mass produced bands. My favoriter is a brand called *hacker-pschorr* which I have never seen in the states.


Hacker-pschorr is a very well respected brand in the states, albiet a bit harder to find. my local shop carries their weiss-bier on the regular, and every other year they carry their oktoberfest. (the distributor to the US switches every year between paulaner and HP, they are owned by the same company.) It is probably one of my favorite oktoberfests.

Also if your interested in the reinheitsgebot, wikipedia has a very good article on the whole thing. Reinheitsgebot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

